
Robinhood malformed ACH caused thousands of failed transactions - ianhawes
https://www.reddit.com/r/RobinHood/comments/d0fni0/funds_reversal/
======
ianhawes
Some context: All Robinhood funds transfers (withdrawal and deposits) failed
overnight because of a malformed ACH file.

Deposits that failed were automatically charged a $9 fee and had instant
deposit capability frozen.

This is particularly devastating to folks who were depositing funds, who were
automatically subject to margin calls.

